# new bait and question



## live4trout (Jan 24, 2009)

here is a blue gill swimbait I just finished. It is made with PVC board, airbrushed with createx and clearcoated with D2T. The tail and fin are made with cristalflash. It is the first lure I have made with PVC board and really like working with it. 
What type of glue works best with PVC board? I would like to make some larger swimbaits and need it thicker then 3/4" Also should I trim off the hard skin face with a table saw before glueing it. thanks for any advice.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice looking bait.


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

trim off the hard outer skin. it will make carving easier and the epoxy will not stick to the hard skin.. also i use devcon 5min. epoxy exclusively. i've tried other glues and nothing worked as well. pvc glue will not work either.
when you cut it on the tablesaw fuzz and dust will cling to everything. it's worse than sawdust. i wear coveralls, ski mask and gogles. that way i don't carry all the dust into the house and i can just pull everything off and leave it till next time.


----------



## live4trout (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks I'm going to glue up a couple pieces for a 10 inch trout wake bait I want to get started on this weekend.


----------

